# Homemade sour cream?



## jabbur (Feb 9, 2012)

My yungun went to the store for me last month and bought a quart of heavy cream thinking he was buying the cream on top milk.  He had a glass and didn't like the taste so pushed the bottle to the back of the shelf.  I came across it this week and it is solid!  The use-by date on the bottle is Jan 22.  It smells like the stuff you buy in the tubs at the store and has the same consistency.  Is it okay to use as "sour cream" or should I pitch it?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2012)

I would pitch it.  I think it will likely make you sick.

You canmake homemade sour cream by combining fresh buttermilk and fresh cream and shaking it together and then letting it sit.  The acid in the buttermilk makes it get thick and sour.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 9, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I would pitch it. I think it will likely make you sick.
> 
> You canmake homemade sour cream by combining fresh buttermilk and fresh cream and shaking it together and then letting it sit. The acid in the buttermilk makes it get thick and sour.


 
That's not the recipe for sour cream, it's the recipe for crème fraîche !

You can buy a quart of store brand sour cream for about 3 bucks American. Why would anyone want to make their own?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 9, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> That's not the recipe for sour cream, it's the recipe for crème fraîche !
> 
> You can buy a quart of store brand sour cream for about 3 bucks American. Why would anyone want to make their own?



Not everyone lives where sour cream costs $3/quart. Sometimes we get a special on sour cream of $1.99 for 500 ml (about half a quart). That's the sour cream with the thickeners in it, not the good stuff.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2012)

I pay about $9 per pound.


----------



## Izghoga (Feb 9, 2012)

It is a question of smetana?
Because crème fraîche this name of sour cream in Finland..(Probably)

In east Europe on one packing often write crème fraîche and smetana together.
From sour milk removed the top settled layer and maintained it in a cool place. Here and all science. Then to shake up properly.

If on taste sour - means don't poison.
If bitter or smells rotten, or aerated as lemonade - means it has not turned out. 
If there is already ready sour cream that before cooling to add a spoon and to mix. Thus you will bring the necessary sour-milk bacteria and fermentation will go on a correct way.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 9, 2012)

I wasn't trying to make my own.  I just wasn't sure if what has become "sour cream" in the quart bottle of heavy cream is the same stuff I buy in the tub and whether it can be used or not.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, how's weather in Moscow?


----------



## Izghoga (Feb 9, 2012)

-20С




jabbur said:


> I wasn't trying to make my own.  I just wasn't  sure if what has become "sour cream" in the quart bottle of heavy cream  is the same stuff I buy in the tub and whether it can be used or  not.




There is no it not absolutely that. 
That should be fermented by sour-milk bacteria still.
Anyway try on taste.
And is better mix cream and use for the designated purpose.
If became sour - pour out.
Otherwise risk to spend days off in a room of meditations.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the OP has spoiled cream, not sour cream.


----------



## Addie (Feb 9, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I think the OP has spoiled cream, not sour cream.


 
And with all the different opinions, TOSS IT.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 10, 2012)

Izghoga said:


> -20С
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every day my wife spends what seems to be hours in the room of meditations


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2012)

Ask yourself, which is cheaper. The cost of a carton of cream that has gone bad and has to be thrown out, or a funeral because of bad judgement.


----------



## Izghoga (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't see who has eaten sour cream . Truth!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 10, 2012)

полный аттас.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 10, 2012)

What you have is spoiled cream.

Sour cream, crème fraîche, and Mexican crema are all fermented products. They're made by inoculating cream with mesophilic culture. The differences are in the type of culture and cream (light, heavy, or a mixture of milk and cream) that's used. Some are also acidified.

Note that there is a fine line between spoilage and fermentation. Fermentation is basically a form of controlled spoilage. With fermentation you add a bacteria culture that's known to produce the type of product you want. Natural spoilage, on the other hand, is a complete crap shoot. You don't know what kind of bacteria caused the fermentation. Some might be ok, but others can be pathogens. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 10, 2012)

When in doubt-throw it out!


----------



## jabbur (Feb 11, 2012)

I ended up tossing it.  It smelled like the tub stuff and looked like it but when I put a fingertip to it to taste, it had a "sour" taste (I did NOT eat it! It was just a light touch with the finger to taste) so down the disposal it went.


----------



## Addie (Feb 11, 2012)

Problem solved. Wise decision.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 11, 2012)

joesfolk said:


> When in doubt-throw it out!



It's far better to throw it out than to throw it up!


----------

